# What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

So, I'm going to go BT in February, and I'm trying to decide what turbo to go with. Here is some background information.
My car is an 03 GTI 1.8t with 87k miles on it. It is my daily driver, and only mode of transportation. I drive between 12 and 25k miles every year, where sometimes it is 8k miles in a month. Reliability and drivability are key.
The car has a 5speed trans with a limited slip.
It is currently getting the motor rebuilt with AEB pistons, new rods, intake cam, and a few other goodies.
My power goals are 300-325 wheel daily, with the ability to push up the boost for dyno and strip and get 350-375 wheel hp (race gas possible but not preferred).
From what I can tell, they are both capable of this, but the GT30 will do it easier. My fear is spool times. My searching shows that the GT28 will reach full spool around 3200rpm, where the GT30 needs to reach as high as 4k.
Any thoughts, opinions, or arguements either way?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (JDriver1.8t)*

3071 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_3071 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

GT3071R 63ar, great turbo [email protected] ran a low 11 on this setup about 4-5 yrs ago, and with a good tune you should see 20psi around 4000rpm or so, great turbo for street and track duty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (JDriver1.8t)*

3071 but really the 3076 isnt much more lag and will give you much more for the same price.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (velocity196)*

I don't want lag, and that is why the spool times are a major concern. 
I know it is a different ballpark, but I'm hitting 22 psi in a heartbeat currently on the K03S.
I really don't need/ want more than 350-375whp either. I'm not going to get tired of it and want more. 
Is the 3071 that much better than the 2871? From what I can tell, there is about a $500 difference when it is all said and done due to the external WG and few other things. Does that sound right?
The old addage is that you can get 2/3 with power/cost/reliability. I'm not so concerned with cost.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 1:54 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (JDriver1.8t)*

If 350-375whp is all you want, then get a 2871r. The spool is great on that turbo! If you go to a 30 series, then if you're gonna have the lag, get the 30R (3076) and actually make good power to make up for it.
2871r seems like the turbo you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_If 350-375whp is all you want, then get a 2871r. The spool is great on that turbo! If you go to a 30 series, then if you're gonna have the lag, get the 30R (3076) and actually make good power to make up for it.
2871r seems like the turbo you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have never seen a T25 flanged GT2871R make anywhere near 375whp especially on the average dyno, maybe a happy dyno that's on crack. For those power figures and a stock head you're better off going with a 3071R for sure. Bejan, didn't you make 400whp or so on 26psi with a 3071R 63 with a big port head worked over? For the spool difference and price diff if you're going external I wouldn't look anywhere other than a 3071R


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

average 2871 car is gonna make ballpark 320whp
average 3071 car is gonna make ballpark 350whp
on pump...


_Modified by 20aeman at 12:26 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (20aeman)*

look at bw s256


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (JDriver1.8t)*

A 2871R will be just fine. Contrary to what is being said, stretched out, you can make 400whp with this turbo. I set up Chris Tapp's personal MK4 that has gone [email protected] which is a fully loaded up street car w/ slicks. Great daily driver
2871R @ 25psi 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:19 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## ibiza 20vf (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (JDriver1.8t)*

I am at the same dilema.. I am going to built my engine with pistons/rods and i am wondering to wich turbo to upgrade.. I had in mind 2871 3071 and 3076 .63 .
But i hate lag and this is the reason i love my 28rs. 1,[email protected]








It would be great if some of you with these turbo's post logs to see exactly how boost comes over rpm.
Anyone tried a turbonetics?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just my opinion but some lag is good esp on a fwd car. 
quick spool is kind of anoying. Even the 3071 .63a/r on my old 2.0TFSI was a little too torquey with full boost coming on by 3600. Can't compare the motors obviously but you could compare the spool effect on daily driving. 
I would have rather get a turbo that has full spool in the 4200-4500 rpm. 
This is why I chose a 3076 .82 A/R on my current build.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

totally know what you mean, but the 1.8t is a bit different. The FSI's make a bit more torque on the low end. 10.5:1/2.0L vs 1.8L/9.xx:1. The 2871r will still be somewhat quite laggy compared to the stock turbo (around 3.8-4k)


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_totally know what you mean, but the 1.8t is a bit different. The FSI's make a bit more torque on the low end. 10.5:1/2.0L vs 1.8L/9.xx:1. The 2871r will still be somewhat quite laggy compared to the stock turbo (around 3.8-4k)

Very true compression ratio has a lot to do with it. if a 2871 spools as late as 3.8-4k then that could be a good compromise for the OP. 
So the 3071 would put him into the early 4k range which is what I would choose but that's just me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Dont forget:
Crank: 92.8 / 86.4mm
Piston: 82.5 / 81mm


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
I have never seen a T25 flanged GT2871R make anywhere near 375whp especially on the average dyno, maybe a happy dyno that's on crack. For those power figures and a stock head you're better off going with a 3071R for sure. Bejan, didn't you make 400whp or so on 26psi with a 3071R 63 with a big port head worked over? For the spool difference and price diff if you're going external I wouldn't look anywhere other than a 3071R

well my T3 flanged 3071 (.63ar) made 403whp at 24 pounds on pump gas, thats with a worked over small port (basically AEB), and a large port intake manifold to match.
It's just when I switched from my 3071r to a 3076r, I realized how there really was no lag increase, but how much harder the 3076r pulled up top. Which is why I was saying, spool wise, I think the 2871r is perfect for a track setup with these cars. enough power can be made to be fast on the track IMO.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
I have never seen a T25 flanged GT2871R make anywhere near 375whp especially on the average dyno, maybe a happy dyno that's on crack. For those power figures and a stock head you're better off going with a 3071R for sure. Bejan, didn't you make 400whp or so on 26psi with a 3071R 63 with a big port head worked over? For the spool difference and price diff if you're going external I wouldn't look anywhere other than a 3071R

klecker69 made 400whp with a 2871r on pump + meth and stock intake manifold


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think you guys are off a lil on spool times. My 35r is around 15 to 20 psi at 4500. In the dead of summer it's latter but 9 month outta the year it's right there around 4500.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
klecker69 made 400whp with a 2871r on pump + meth and stock intake manifold









So at a mystery boost level with a mixture of pump + meth = race gas, and a happy dyno could certainly meet those numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (CTS Turbo)*

boost was i belive 25-26psi. It was a T3 and on a shearer manifold.
Clay, is "happy dyno" the word of the day?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What is for me?...GT2871R vs. GT3071R (cincyTT)*

AAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm with Clay on this one. The vast majority of 2871 dynos land in the low 300 range on pump.
There will always be meth/racegas/built head setups that people will quote, but those guys are the outliers. What is the average 2871 guy dynoing? 
It sure as hell isn't anywhere near 400whp. Does the possibility exist of someone hitting those numbers? Yes
Is the possibility of that occurring as likely as a 3071 hitting 400whp? No.
You have to remember Savwko built Klecker's car....sav had a record on the k03s for 258whp....does that mean that everyone and their mom dynos their ko3s at that power level, since one dude managed to do it? No. let's be realistic here. 




_Modified by 20aeman at 9:53 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

Ultimately, for the op it's going to come down to this:
350+ WITH race gas: 2871R
350+ WITHOUT race gas: 3071R or above.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_I'm with Clay on this one. The vast majority of 2871 dynos land in the low 300 range on pump.
There will always be meth/racegas/built head setups that people will quote, but those guys are the outliers. What is the average 2871 guy dynoing? 
It sure as hell isn't anywhere near 400whp. Does the possibility exist of someone hitting those numbers? Yes
Is the possibility of that occurring as likely as a 3071 hitting 400whp? No.
You have to remember Savwko built Klecker's car....sav had a record on the k03s for 258whp....does that mean that everyone and their mom dynos their ko3s at that power level, since one dude managed to do it? No. let's be realistic here. 


I thought I was the only realist on this forum for a while.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_I'm with Clay on this one. The vast majority of 2871 dynos land in the low 300 range on pump.
There will always be meth/racegas/built head setups that people will quote, but those guys are the outliers. What is the average 2871 guy dynoing? 
It sure as hell isn't anywhere near 400whp. Does the possibility exist of someone hitting those numbers? Yes
Is the possibility of that occurring as likely as a 3071 hitting 400whp? No.
You have to remember Savwko built Klecker's car....sav had a record on the k03s for 258whp....does that mean that everyone and their mom dynos their ko3s at that power level, since one dude managed to do it? No. let's be realistic here. 

_Modified by 20aeman at 9:53 AM 10-10-2009_

Clay said he never seen a 2871r break 375whp, i stated it has cleared 400whp. . 
A normal 2871r setup with stock head and intake man is like you guys have said, produce in the 320whp range. Doesnt mean thats its limit. This forum is full of people getting larger turbos instead of dropping money on allowing the motor to breathe. Add in meth like other plateforms and you have a mean setup. You can have an 375whp 2871r daily with full psi well before 4k and power till 7k+.




_Modified by cincyTT at 2:57 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

If you getting the motor built with stronger internals, might as well go with the 3071R. I have a 2871R and love it, spool time is great and does pull hard all the way up to 7500. Mine is daily driven at 18-19psi I hit that everyday, i don't know the numbers on that but it feels good.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Jeraho19)*

i dont have dyno numbers, nor do they matter to me, but i have a Pagparts 3071r setup, 8.5:1 bottom end, and ive driven over 6k in the last 2 months, and recently have been driving my car daily, just to get some time in it this year before i put it away.
i have an 02m trans which makes the lower gears, around town a little snappier. but it drives fine, no reliability issues, gas mileage is in the 29-31 range 
go with a pagparts/tapp setup and youll have no issues


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

The 'Its what everyone else is doing' is so weak. The turbo is capable, PERIOD. You want to open it up, you'll have to put in the leg work. The 3071R has the SAME EXACT compressor. Different turbine. I personally like how the torque of the 2871r feels better (it is peakier, but that makes it fun as a daily). If I was to choose b/w them, I'd choose the 28 as a full daily. Then I'd really jump to the 76R if I was even dabbling w/ the 3071R.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:09 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info so far. I'm still not any closer to deciding though.
I have a CO2 halo for the FMIC (5hp added maybe, don't know, got it for the looks), and will be running W/M injection as well. The intake cam should help it breath in a little easier. AEB pistons are a 9.2:1 as opposed to the 9.5:1 that I have now, I believe.
If I don't make the 375, but hit 350 I'd be perfectly happy.

What do you think the ''leg work'' would be in order to open up the GT2871? Currently I'm trying to keep the stock intake manifold. Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Didn't know you threw a 5 speed in it, nice upgrade!
I have been looking in this range of turbos for a while, and regardless of power goals, I'd probably opt for the 2871 for stock displacement. You also might want to check out a t3/t4 50 trim, (they can be made in dbb as well.) 
You still in and around Raleigh?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (veedubwolfsburg)*

yep, still in raleigh. Leave in may as I'm getting married and buying a house in Charlotte.
Yep, the Tiptronic is going, going, gone.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Thanks for the info so far. I'm still not any closer to deciding though.
I have a CO2 halo for the FMIC (5hp added maybe, don't know, got it for the looks), and will be running W/M injection as well. The intake cam should help it breath in a little easier. AEB pistons are a 9.2:1 as opposed to the 9.5:1 that I have now, I believe.
If I don't make the 375, but hit 350 I'd be perfectly happy.

What do you think the ''leg work'' would be in order to open up the GT2871? Currently I'm trying to keep the stock intake manifold. Is that going to be a problem?

AEB head and a large port intake manifold with a larger plenum would help tremendously. You'll make the same power with less boost as it will be much more effecient.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Hmm, well I know I will never be changing the head, but a new intake mani is possible.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

stock AWP head, 3071, 80mm tb, custom intake mani. 25psi 388whp. 19 psi 354whp. on pump.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_stock AWP head, 3071, 80mm tb, custom intake mani. 25psi 388whp. 19 psi 354whp. on pump.

At what RPM do you see 18+ psi?

How would ~15psi on the 3071 compare to ~20psi on the 2871?
This would be for onset of boost, spool time/lag, and torque...


----------

